# Good 10 Gallon T5 Lighting?



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys im looking for some t5 lighting for my 16 bowfront and am having trouble finding them. Im trying to get rid of my spiral compact lights im using now as it is WAY hotter then the t5's im using on my 46 bow. The with of the tank is 20" and i see current nova extreme has a 18" 2x18w fixture but the only bulbs i can find are 10,000k and actinic blue. any ideas?


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

10k bulbs grow coral, makes sense they would grow plants. If you don't mind the colour that is.

Also, I don't think anyone but Current, is making bulbs in that size at the moment.


Cheers,
Scott


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

10k's are the wrong spectrum for growing plants. It's a common mistake - I've made it! - to assume that while one spectrum intensity "grows this" it is fine to use to "grow that" too.

Try this site Avant Garden Hydroponics and Organic Greenhouse Supply is Colorado's Indoor Grow Lights & Grow Room Headquarters - Indoor Hydroponics and Organic Greenhouse Gardening Supplies - Sustainable Urban Gardening

I've had a great experience with them and they are super friendly and have excellent customer service. 

Question, are you wanting T5 or T5HO? For a 16g, you said it was 20 inches deep?


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

fishr said:


> Question, are you wanting T5 or T5HO? For a 16g, you said it was 20 inches deep?


I would want t5ho its actually 18 high and 20" wide. EVerything i see is 2 feet =/


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Ready Fit 2Ft x 2 Lamps T5 HO Fluorescent Fixture

I just picked up this fixture. You will need lamps. I have two 24 watt, 6500ks.

Take a look.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea thats 24" and i need a 20" or less fixture


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just at home depot, and saw that they carry a few sizes that would fit that tank. they have 10" and 20". they are only t5, not t5ho, but only $6 for the bulbs and i think that they were only around $20 for the fixture.
just something to check.
mike


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Chris155hp said:


> Yea thats 24" and i need a 20" or less fixture


Actually you don't. The Current USA 24" fixture is adjustable to fit a 20" tank. I doesn't look bad and gives you waaaay more lighting options.

This is my 18 gal tall (same foot print as a 10 gal). Sorry I didn't bother to clean the glass. You can probably center it better than I did  Maybe its just the angle of the camera.


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

phender said:


> Actually you don't. The Current USA 24" fixture is adjustable to fit a 20" tank. I doesn't look bad and gives you waaaay more lighting options.


Damnit, I should have thought of that. I have a 36" Nova Extreme fixture on a 30" tank.... *facepalm*

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got a current 20'' on my zoo med tank works great and the spectrum will be fine for your plants. I'v used 10k and actinic for years on plants. You'll be more than ok. I really like the look of the blue aswell.
I've also just recently found cheap 20'' coralife compact flourescents online









also under 10k and actinics


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are a few options...

20" T5 HO Aquarium Light Hood Saltwater Cichlid 72W New - eBay (item 300524218109 end time Mar-10-11 14:10:31 PST)

Amazon.com: 18 in. Nova Extreme T5 HO Saltwater Aquarium Light Fixture - 2 x 18W: Kitchen & Dining

Current USA Nova Extreme Pro T5HO 10k/460nm Actinics

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

Deep Blue T5 T-5 SolarMax Aquarium Reptile Light 20" - eBay (item 380310590592 end time Mar-24-11 07:25:29 PDT)

some non t5 options...

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21973

20" - 24" Aquarium Light Hood Nano Reef Cichlid 36 Watt - eBay (item 110646451847 end time Mar-09-11 19:36:58 PST)

20" T5 HO Aquarium Light Hood Saltwater Cichlid 72W New - eBay (item 300524218109 end time Mar-10-11 14:10:31 PST)

20" Waterproof wide White LED Fountain Aquarium Light - eBay (item 150568736357 end time Mar-04-11 04:22:28 PST)

Massive overkill, but may be worth it to run it without the halide bulb since its 2 t5's for $90...
Metal Halide T5 HO Aquarium Light Hood 18" 150W Odyssea - eBay (item 300532911094 end time Apr-02-11 20:08:49 PDT)


----------

